# FS- Boss Part # MSC03742 - Harness Light and Control 11-Pin 116 in. Long Truck Side



## ktmryan53 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a good condition used Boss Part # MSC03742 - Harness Light and Control 11-Pin 116 in. Long Truck Side. I was working and came off a 1999 GMC 3500 that I will not be using to plow with but fits a wide variety of trucks. This is for an RT3 plow. Has headlight switch. No controller only truck side harness which is pictured.
 $150 shipped obo


----------

